# Live Radio Streams



## Krepta3000 (Aug 20, 2006)

I like listening to Coast to Coast AM, and I can get it on the radio, but sometimes I'd rather get the online stream, since it has no annoying ads. I'd love it if I could get the stream on my TiVo, which is currently impossible. I have to start the stream from the Coast website after logging in, it uses a CGI script to give me a secure key for the stream or something. I can do this on windows, or linux, that's no problem. Maybe someone could come up with a plugin app for Galleon to do what I want, I dunno. I just think it would be nice to be able to listen to Coast on the TiVo.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I could see where this would be a nice feature. There are some radio shows that I would like to stream on my TiVo.


----------



## analog999 (Apr 28, 2009)

100&#37; agreed, this would be an awesome feature as I like Coast to Coast as well.


----------

